# pro press jaws breaking...



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lost 2x 1/2" jaws on the rp210 in a week Both cracked at the plate mid Press. Has anyone else experienced such....


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

never had any jaws break of any size sounds like something wrong with your propress or your real unlucky.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Never seen one break ever. I would suggest heading to the Ridgid forums and post about it there with pictures. One of their tech guys will get back to you.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

the thought of recalibration would work, except i used 2 different presses. I was just reading about a recall, but i have to check serial numbers. Regardless ill have new ones sent to the job tomorrow.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

union brother 1 said:


> the thought of recalibration would work, except i used 2 different presses. I was just reading about a recall, but i have to check serial numbers. Regardless ill have new ones sent to the job tomorrow.


Can you post a link about this recall?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Can you post a link about this recall?


Http://www.rigid.com/download/ppcompactjawsrecall.pdf


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Never had the plate actually break but did have our 2" jaws replaced by the rheem rep because they would only crimp "sometimes." Every 9 crimps or so we would have to mess with the jaws to get it to actually press the fitting. The rep did say to try and only use viega fittings, we had other fittings but I did notice that viega had less problems with the messed up jaws. Could also be the gun, he told us that it needed recalibration after 20,000 crimps or so (not sure how you can tell...)


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

union brother 1 said:


> Http://www.rigid.com/download/ppcompactjawsrecall.pdf


Link does not work, and Ridgid is misspelled in the link.

HEre is the proper link http://www.ridgid.com/download/ppcompactjawsrecall.pdf


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Link does not work, and Ridgid is misspelled in the link.
> 
> HEre is the proper link http://www.ridgid.com/download/ppcompactjawsrecall.pdf



Ooops,


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

never heard of it but calibration is required, mine started crushing the fittings.


----------

